# Israel



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Can I go there? There was a ban on entering UAE with Israel stamp in your passport, I thought it had been lifted? Anyone know. 

Ta


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I might be wrong but my understanding is if you've been to Israel, then some predominantly Muslim countries will not let you enter (Iran or Syria for example) whilst others look the other way... but, I havent heard anything the other way around. I even have friends that have made a point of visiting as many Arab countries FIRST before making a trip to Israel, in case they are never able to go back to visit. 

This might all be hearsay, but I dont think you should have a problem entering Israel with UAE stamps.

EDIT: Also, I would call the Israel version of border control or immigration directly and ask if visitors are denied entry. Better to find out from them if something has been recently changed or updated in their rules/ regs .


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have a look at the UAE embassy to check.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or get a second passport, it's relatively easy.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've also heard Israeli passport control stamp a white piece of paper when entering rather than stamping your passport.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

zin said:


> I've also heard Israeli passport control stamp a white piece of paper when entering rather than stamping your passport.



I visited Tel Aviv last year and the Israeli passport control went through my passport, found the UAE stamp and purposely placed his stamp on the same page.

Since then, I have invested in a second passport & now use it for UAE, Saudi and Oman.

You may get through but wil face questions at immigration.

I was all for the "making life easy" option.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am told Israel is quite expensive, plus visiting that place and helping their businesses just perpetuates their racist attitudes. 

I heard some people get the visa stamped on a piece of paper provided to them by Israel or something similar, not having to get a new passport.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justforus said:


> Can I go there? There was a ban on entering UAE with Israel stamp in your passport, I thought it had been lifted? Anyone know.
> 
> Ta


This is just urban myth. You will not be banned from entering the UAE if you have an Israeli stamp in your passport. 

You may be asked a few questions which is why some people prefer to get the Israelis to stamp a piece of paper. You cannot travel direclty to Israel and if you have UAE residency it could be easier to have the paper stamped, in caseyou get some daft jobsworth at customs.

Legally however, it is not an issue, despite the scaremongering guesses of some people.
-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

zin said:


> I've also heard Israeli passport control stamp a white piece of paper when entering rather than stamping your passport.



Aye, some of my friends and clients have opted for that option as well, to avoid having it on their passports. 

Its not a big deal as you might think and certainly not from Israel's end. Have a great trip!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bear in mind they sometimes single people out for more thorough checks and those can take hours. Happened to someone I knew, they stopped her and let her mother through. While she was waiting she saw random people with random names, ethnicities and skin colour. Everything was fine but it's a nuisance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to Jordan and then go into israel. It is easier everyone says then flying out somewhere then to fly into, then have to fly out to somewhere else, then to fly back into the uae. Would love to make this trek... Good luck!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for replies, was going to do some volunteering and the airport collection is Tel avi. I'll pick somewhere else, I did wonder why I couldn't fly directly Elphaba, hence the question.
Thanks


----------

